# Impressions of Yosemite



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

I notice that Yosemite is available for install at the App Store. I'm wondering, if you are already using Yosemite, what you think of it. Personally, I haven't installed it yet but I like that I will be able to take iPhone calls on my Mac.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Check this thread.

http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/126105-omg-i-hate-yosemite-2.html


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

sashmo said:


> I notice that Yosemite is available for install at the App Store. I'm wondering, if you are already using Yosemite, what you think of it. Personally, I haven't installed it yet but *I like that I will be able to take iPhone calls on my Mac.*


depends on your machine, it is only with machines and devices that have low power bluetooth, as i understand it. I know my 2010 MBP won't be able. and for those who use their MacBooks in clam shell mode attached to a monitor like me, it won't work.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Joker Eh said:


> depends on your machine, it is only with machines and devices that have low power bluetooth, as i understand it. I know my 2010 MBP won't be able. and for those who use their MacBooks in clam shell mode attached to a monitor like me, it won't work.


Not sure how this applies to the OP. Are you saying that older Macs won't take calls?


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I have yet to try calls on my 2009 MBP. but calls work on my 2011 MBP which does NOT have bluetooth LE.

I think all of the other features require bluetooth LE for handoff to work. Note: handoff is for continuity.. to pick up whatever you were doing on another device and continue where you left off..


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> Not sure how this applies to the OP. Are you saying that older Macs won't take calls?


I think you need to have an iPhone near by. and the machine/device requires not just bluetooth but low power bluetooth. So I don't think 2009 MBP will work. I am not expecting it to work on my 2010 MBP.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

IllusionX said:


> I have yet to try calls on my 2009 MBP. but calls work on my 2011 MBP which does NOT have bluetooth LE.
> 
> I think all of the other features require bluetooth LE for handoff to work. Note: handoff is for continuity.. to pick up whatever you were doing on another device and continue where you left off..


I think 2011 is the cutoff. What iPhone do you have?


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

IPhone 5s. I think you also need to have your phone number activated with FaceTime.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

I just tested my 2009 MBP. Answering calls works. So I believe this is a feature that do not require handoff. You just need to be on the same wifi network.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

Okay, there was a redirect about why one hates Yosemite. So, not many positive impressions?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

sashmo said:


> Okay, there was a redirect about why one hates Yosemite. So, not many positive impressions?


I like it, in spite of some issues, but they are hardware related.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

I have a bunch of Macs that are still on Snow Leopard and that I have to move to a more recent OS.

Going to the latest OS would make the most sense I think but I took a look at the UI yesterday and, oh boy, some of the graphics are ten steps back as if a pre-scholar has designed/drawn them.
I suppose the grahics are not the most important thing, but what the heck is Apple thinking.
This reminds me of the DOS days - well, maybe a bit harsh, but gimme a break. Is that really the best Apple can do?????


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

One thing I am not liking about Yosemite is the folders. They look incredibly kidsy to me and remind me of the folder icons that were out 5 or more years ago. Everything else I like, the new type face, the dark dock and menu bar. Everything seems to be working as well, even my printers!


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

wonderings said:


> One thing I am not liking about Yosemite is the folders. They look incredibly kidsy to me and remind me of the folder icons that were out 5 or more years ago. Everything else I like, the new type face, the dark dock and menu bar. Everything seems to be working as well, even my printers!



Does Yosemite still allow one to change the folder icon using the Get Info method?? Or at least some of them...???


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

pm-r said:


> Does Yosemite still allow one to change the folder icon using the Get Info method?? Or at least some of them...???


Looks that way, I was able to copy the folder icon in the same way I could do in the past. For me this is not really a solution as I am constantly making folders with each new job that comes in. I would at least like to have some easy option to change the colour of the folders. Maybe Oynx will offer some solutions for this.


----------



## krs (Mar 18, 2005)

wonderings said:


> I would at least like to have some easy option to change the colour of the folders.


Can't you do that like on SL?
Right click and pick a colour from the label options?

Doesn't change the colour of the folder icon itself but it does change the folder label colour.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

wonderings said:


> ...I would at least like to have some easy option to change the colour of the folders.


Dé Jå Jaguar all over again


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

krs said:


> Can't you do that like on SL?
> Right click and pick a colour from the label options?
> 
> Doesn't change the colour of the folder icon itself but it does change the folder label colour.


You can label, but it is not like it was in mountain lion and before where it was high lighted. Now it is a colour circle that is beside the name. No easy way or a way at all to change the folders system wide.


----------



## Macster Blaster (Oct 21, 2014)

Pretty annoyed Continuity doesn't work on my 2011 iMac.

Other than that, using old versions of OS X... feel dated. Amazingly old and blah.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

Two days in and I'm already used to the different look, and liking it. Overall, the look of the fonts and menubar and dock are a little more pleasing on my 2008 24" iMac than on my late 2011 13" MBP. I imagine it looks great on a big retina display. 

MBP is a 2.4 Ghz i5 with 8GB RAM; no speed issues there. iMac is an 2.8Ghz C2D maxed out at 4GB RAM; seems snappy enough. 

I notice the fan on my MBP runs a shade faster now, even when doing light stuff. Don't know if the logic has changed, or if things are running hotter.

Absolutely love being able to SMS with Messages on my Macs. Looking forward to trying out phone calls.

Mail.app 8.0 finally fixed the replicating draft messages when using IMAP with Gmail. I'm quite happy about that. I like to use a mail client, and have all my email synced between two computers and a phone.

Happy about iCloud drive, although 5MB for free is a little meagre, given the competition.

This goes back to 10.9: I don't like notifications much, but there are one or two apps that I want to give notifications. I wish there were a way to turn all notifications off by default so you can selectively turn on what you want. The way it is now, almost every app is spewing banners and it takes a lot of clicks to turn each of them off. More annoying and time consuming than disabling those pop up bubbles in Windows XP.

Rumour has it that Dashboard is getting the kiss of death, as the notification centre gets (new) widgets. Hopefully there will be some good weather widgets that use Environment Canada data.

Not so happy about some of the UI changes to iTunes 12, but I've become accustomed to disappointment with that bit of software.

I was about to say that I don't think I'll ever like the new Finder icon in the dock, but the more I look at it, the less animosity I feel towards its smirking face and wee beady eyes.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

Yosemite phones home so much it's to the point of ridiculous.

Check this out.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

You know all those batch file renaming utilities you've downloaded over the years for that one time you might need 'em? Redundant now.

*Yosemite has built-in batch file renaming!*










(iDownloadBlog.com)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

dtaylor said:


> ... ...
> 
> MBP is a 2.4 Ghz i5 with 8GB RAM; no speed issues there. iMac is an 2.8Ghz C2D maxed out at 4GB RAM; seems snappy enough.
> ... ...



Your iMac seems to have run successfully for all these years with that memory installed, but if you find it needs more, it can actually use Maximum RAM:	6 GB*:
iMac "Core 2 Duo" 2.8 24-Inch (Early 2008) Specs (Early 2008, MB325LL/A, iMac8,1, A1225, 2211) @ EveryMac.com

I'm still on Mav for now, but I sure agree with your comments on Notifications and iTunes. Haven't bothered to upgrade to iT v. 12 yet besides it's annoying update notification nagging and badge that one cannot disable.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I like Yosemite. I like the interface, the brighter (more modern) look, and its features, to say the least. No major issues so far, only a one or two minor ones. Specifically, when I leave my office with my MBP for the bedroom or another room in the house, my BT keyboard disconnects, and often requires rebooting the MBP for the two to reconnect. Started happening within a day of installing the public beta back in the summer time. Hasn't been fixed with the latest official release of Yosemite, but it also doesn't bother me enough to really investigate the problem behind it (SSD speed rebooting and all...).


----------



## Rps (May 2, 2009)

Just upgraded my mini ..... I think it looks bright to the point of cartoonish.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

There's definitely a bit of the 'cartoon' in the GUI. That Finder icon is just... wrong.... it's like looking at Homer from the Simpsons back when they were part of the Tracy Ullman show vs. how they appear today (for a fresh reminder, this past episode, their hallowe'en edition, delivered a meeting of the two eras).

One minor thing - I haven't checked this out in QuickTime, or VLC, or FlipPlayer, etc., but while watching a movie in Popcorn Time, the visual display of volume changes, which appears as a white box with rounded corners, displayed vacant square corners just beyond the curves... if ya know what I mean.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I thought the look was cartoonish at first, but after using it for a few days it has grown on me. Now I love the look. This has to be the smoothest update since Snow Leopard for me. All other updates after that gave me printer issues at work with our digital machines. The only thing I had to update was Parallels and VMware Fusion and that I knew ahead of time. Other then that, everything just works and works well.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

pm-r said:


> Your iMac seems to have run successfully for all these years with that memory installed, but if you find it needs more, it can actually use Maximum RAM:	6 GB*:
> iMac "Core 2 Duo" 2.8 24-Inch (Early 2008) Specs (Early 2008, MB325LL/A, iMac8,1, A1225, 2211) @ EveryMac.com
> 
> I'm still on Mav for now, but I sure agree with your comments on Notifications and iTunes. Haven't bothered to upgrade to iT v. 12 yet besides it's annoying update notification nagging and badge that one cannot disable.


Hey, thanks, I didn't know that! Sadly, a 4GB stick of that is a bit pricey brand new -- $80 or so.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Yikes... i'd never buy 4GB DDR2 sticks. any systems running DDR2 ram, i take it that it's 4gb ram max, or 8gb if it has 4 slots.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

pm-r said:


> <snip> I sure agree with your comments on Notifications <snip>



Interestingly enough, I notice that logging out and on again reverts my notification settings back to most everything on. Annoying.

I'll try a permissions rebuild and trash the prefs file if I can find it. If that doesn't fix it, a bug report.


----------



## dtaylor (Apr 4, 2005)

dtaylor said:


> Interestingly enough, I notice that logging out and on again reverts my notification settings back to most everything on. Annoying.
> 
> I'll try a permissions rebuild and trash the prefs file if I can find it. If that doesn't fix it, a bug report.



No luck. Same behaviour on both computers. Hopefully that bug will be squashed soon; until then, I'll leave it in Do Not Disturb mode from 12:00 am 'til 11:59 pm every day.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

IllusionX said:


> Yikes... i'd never buy 4GB DDR2 sticks. any systems running DDR2 ram, i take it that it's 4gb ram max, or 8gb if it has 4 slots.



Hmmm... your choice I guess with what you want to buy, and no, that's not how some Macs can be configured and not too many Macs have four RAM slots.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

I only installed Yosemite a few hours ago, but I have to say... this is the most polished and responsive (especially Safari) version of OS X yet. It makes Mavericks seem bad in some ways.


----------



## slipstream (May 9, 2011)

Easy install on Mac and MacBook. Just as smooth upgrading to iOS 8 on iPhone and iPad. All fine and I like Yosemite. Good to go.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

..


----------



## JoshMacUa (Sep 24, 2013)

I have my macbook air closed all the time connected to a thunderbolt display, the texting and calls through my iPhone work on my Mac, since I have the default webcam and microphone set to the Displays. Yosemite is awesome.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

JoshMacUa said:


> I have my macbook air closed all the time connected to a thunderbolt display, the texting and calls through my iPhone work on my Mac, since I have the default webcam and microphone set to the Displays. Yosemite is awesome.


I had a phone call appear in notification on my rMBP, but the lid was closed and it was connected to my 27" HP monitor that as far as I know does not have a microphone in it. I did not try and answer with the computer, so not sure if it was just to notify my of a call coming through or what.


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Internal microphone still works even with lid closed.


----------



## Kleles (Jul 21, 2009)

Downloaded and installed Yosemite this morning. Seems to be working well. Yes, there are some obvious design and functional (e.g., the green dot beside red and yellow) differences, but there always will be. Such is progress. Yosemite does what it did, and there are enhancements. OS X still rocks!


----------



## macfan306 (Jul 29, 2009)

*Loving Yosemite with iOS 8*

Here's a great comprehensive review of Yosemite:
OS X 10.10 Yosemite: The Ars Technica Review | Ars Technica

I love the continuity between Yosemite and iOS 8.1. I almost ditched my iPhone 5 last summer for a larger Galaxy Note but waited. I'm glad I did because the iPhone 6 Plus will give me big screen and awesome iOS. 

I really love the look of Yosemite. I know some say it's cartoonish, I say it's clean. Less busy with more function. It's art. I don't have the best eye sight but I find it all easier to take in. New fonts are nice. The speed is great too.

Apple now has the same person running iOS and Mac OS which is awesome as they'll move forward hand in hand.


----------



## 9780 (Sep 14, 2006)

Only issue I've encountered so far is stuttering (read: unusable) Airplay display from my Mac to my Apple TV. iTunes output to AppleTV is fine, interestingly, but audio output set to AppleTV stutters. If I reboot to my Mavericks partition, everything is ok, so it's definitely a Yosemite issue (seen a few discussions about it over the internet, too).

New look, I can adapt, kinda like it. Merging of titlebar and toolbar, I can adapt, too. green button, I can adapt. Rest is awesome. I don't have an iPhone so can't comment on Continuity.


----------



## sashmo (Oct 19, 2002)

I read through all of the posts, experimented a bit with Yosemite on a separate drive and then downloaded it. No problems so far. Aside from the different font used in menus (I wish that I could increase the font size in the upper menu) I doesn't feel too different.


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

There's a major Boot Camp problem for those that partitioned their boot drive in order to install Windows, and then updated to Yosemite...

Boot Camp won't start after OSX Yosemite upgrade

Fortunately I dedicated a hard drive to Boot Camp and I'm unaffected as a result. Phew!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

gwillikers said:


> There's a major Boot Camp problem for those that partitioned their boot drive in order to install Windows, and then updated to Yosemite...
> 
> Boot Camp won't start after OSX Yosemite upgrade
> 
> Fortunately I dedicated a hard drive to Boot Camp and I'm unaffected as a result. Phew!


No issue with my Bootcamp partition on the same drive after the Yosemite upgrade. Windows 8.1.


----------



## oldsalt66 (Feb 9, 2014)

*My impression of Yosemite*

Hello all, i am still fairly new to Mac. I purchased an MBP several months ago. I enjoy using this MAC. I updated to Yosemite shortly after the download was made available. I've begun using the "handoff" capability and think this may be useful as time goes on. I am dissatisfied with he slow boot time compared to OS X Mavericks and i dislike the muted gray boot screen with the apple logo and a status bar in the middle of the screen.

Having said that, i will surely find some other good and not so good things about the new OS X. Like anything new, need to give it a chance:


----------



## gwillikers (Jun 19, 2003)

monokitty said:


> No issue with my Bootcamp partition on the same drive after the Yosemite upgrade. Windows 8.1.


I should've said "some" of those...


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just completing a Clean Install now of Yosemite. Should be interesting.


----------



## macintosh doctor (Mar 23, 2009)

i tested 10.10 with iWeb and it works, Filemaker 11 and still works even with VMware v 6 [ v4 does not work ]
CS6 non cloud seems still functional.
iWorks 09 still works.
iMovie 10.0.03 no longer works.
flip4mac is now a paid program


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

macintosh doctor said:


> flip4mac is now a paid program


Thanks for the tip - I haven't gotten around to installing it on my Yosemite machine yet, and I'm discovering that QT X is opening all the media I've thrown at it so far. I wonder if they've expanded it's capabilities, or if I've just not come across something yet that will trip it up (maybe an .mkv file? Must test...)


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Thanks for the tip - I haven't gotten around to installing it on my Yosemite machine yet, and I'm discovering that QT X is opening all the media I've thrown at it so far. I wonder if they've expanded it's capabilities, or if I've just not come across something yet that will trip it up (maybe an .mkv file? Must test...)



Speaking of .mkv files (and .mp4 files), I've been playing around with and getting them (almost one hour videos) onto my wife's iPad so she can watch them and also use it to Airplay to the Apple TV.

Unlike our iMacs (SL and Mavericks), *they both play well on the iPad (iOS 7.1.2) without any additional player or software added. Not what Apple and multiple websites say. 

To get them to work I used Dropbox to get them onto her iPad and they work well, right in the Dropbox window, with full control.

I wish is was as easy on the iMacs!! 

Not bothering installing Yosemite for quite a while here. Don't need any of the new "features". *


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Not bothering installing Yosemite for quite a while here. Don't need any of the new "_features_".


So far, Yosemite has been a crazy-easy install. Haven't run into any show-stoppers. yet


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm quite pleased with Yosemite's overall responsiveness and UI. Takes a bit getting used to. But I'm in. A couple of Apps are crashing but I'm hoping the Developers will catch up.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Thanks for the tip - I haven't gotten around to installing it on my Yosemite machine yet, and I'm discovering that QT X is opening all the media I've thrown at it so far. I wonder if they've expanded it's capabilities, or if I've just not come across something yet that will trip it up (maybe an .mkv file? Must test...)





pm-r said:


> Speaking of .mkv files (and .mp4 files), I've been playing around with and getting them (almost one hour videos) onto my wife's iPad so she can watch them and also use it to Airplay to the Apple TV.
> 
> Unlike our iMacs (SL and Mavericks), *they both play well on the iPad (iOS 7.1.2) without any additional player or software added. Not what Apple and multiple websites say.
> 
> ...


*

.mkv does not play in iTunes or QT, it still has to be converted. Luckily for me, IVI Pro still runs on Yosemite, so I don't have that much of an issue.

Sometimes I just use VLC to view .mkv files, if I am not particular about moving them to iDevices.

Dropbox sharing with iDevices is a good workaround, but then not all of us have that much Dropbox space available.

Cheers*


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Tilt! Where you been?


----------



## duosonic (Jan 7, 2004)

I like Yosemite except that it broke my email …


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

duosonic said:


> I like Yosemite except that it broke my email …



Errr… ummmm… that's a bit of an oxymoron isn't it?? :


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

CubaMark said:


> Tilt! Where you been?


CM, tilt moved back to India some time ago and has still been active since that move, although not nearly as much as when he lived in Ontario.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

pm-r said:


> Errr… ummmm… that's a bit of an oxymoron isn't it?? :


Well, it's sort of like "she's really hot, but won't give me the time of day". You can appreciate some of its qualities, even if it doesn't treat you the way you want


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

SINC said:


> CM, tilt moved back to India some time ago and has still been active since that move, although not nearly as much as when he lived in Ontario.


I remember the move... and perhaps I didn't notice his occasional posts until now. Nice to see you, Tilt - glad you're still interested in swapping pixels with your virtual pals back in Canada....


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

CubaMark said:


> Well, it's sort of like "she's really hot, but won't give me the time of day". You can appreciate some of its qualities, even if it doesn't treat you the way you want



Hmmm…??? A bit more like she's hot but she also cut off my personals and now they don't work, which would be a bit closer to the post: Ouch!!!...


duosonic said:


> I like Yosemite except that it broke my email …


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

CubaMark said:


> Tilt! Where you been?





SINC said:


> CM, tilt moved back to India some time ago and has still been active since that move, although not nearly as much as when he lived in Ontario.





CubaMark said:


> I remember the move... and perhaps I didn't notice his occasional posts until now. Nice to see you, Tilt - glad you're still interested in swapping pixels with your virtual pals back in Canada....


Hi CM, Sinc,

Yeah, I moved to Bangalore, India in May this year, but have been visiting EhMac almost everyday. I only post occasionally, as I always have, only because I usually don't have much to say 

I have been following all the discussions here about Jian Ghomeshi, the Ottawa shooting (I started that thread), etc. 

Now, let's get back on topic 

Cheers


----------

